# Sevro: More food options for budgie with a beak injury.



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi all!
It's been 7 months since our budgie Sevro lost his bottom beak. He seems to be getting along well and has adjusted to a non-solid diet, but I have some questions and concerns that maybe you guys would have opinions or insights on.

So, I'm looking for some other food options.
Right now Sevro is eating mainly cooked quinoa mixed with hand feeding formula and organic baby food. Is there anything else that he might be able to eat? Before we tried feeding him quinoa he was on the verge of death he's lost about 20% of his body weight in a few days and trying to feed him with a syringe ourselves was a very dangerous and last resort kind of option.

The biggest issue with this food is that it tends to be messy and will dry on the feathers around his beak.

Secondly.
What kind of toys might he benifit from? I feel like most of the toys he and his cage mate share are meant for chewing, but he can't' exactly do that anymore. (Though he does love to scrap his beak on the mineral block)


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I highly recommend Harrison's, and have used it for my birds for many years with great results. You will see a mash along with a variety of other products if you go to the website: https://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/ 
They have an entire range of nutritious products from maintenance to recovery, and some great natural supplements under the clinical care tab. Check this out!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I also use Harrison's pellets for my Sweetie. You can easily grind it up and add water to make a paste for Sevro to eat.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The Harrison’s mash is already in a powder-like form and saves you the work of grinding it yourself.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe that the Harrison's mash which RavensGryf recommended would be your best option for Sevro.*


----------



## PlumpyParakeet (Apr 22, 2018)

I was going to say Harrisons Mash! Great minds think alike!

I know a lot of pellet foods get pretty mushy when a little water or juice is added to them. Not sure what your bird is capable of eating but that might be worth trying. My parakeets love the Zupreem fruit blend, the extra small size (which pictures a canary).

There is also cooked food blends you can buy to add variety. https://www.mysafebirdstore.com/Higgins_Worldly_Cuisines_Cookable_Bird_Food.html

I have the African Sunset, but haven't used it yet. Some of the pieces may need to be chopped smaller for your bird. You could possibly put it in a coffee grinder prior to cooking it.

You can probably put a lot of foods in the coffee grinder. I buy a big bag of sunflower kernels meant for wild birds and grind it into a powder and sprinkle on top of or mix in with other foods for my parakeets. This could be done with other nuts, oats etc.

As for toys there are bells, mirrors, fun perches or toys that can be stood on.

https://www.mysafebirdstore.com/STAINLESS_STEEL-Stainless_Steel_Bell_Small_Medium_Large.html

Mysafebirdstore always ***** me in when it comes to looking at bird toys...

Keep up the good work with feeding him!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

PlumpyParakeet has another great suggestion. Those blends that you cook are easy to make, and you can store some individual packages in the fridge, and the excess in the freezer to thaw when ready. My Safe Bird Store is great. Huge selection of toys and everything you need for pet birds. It is a top quality trusted source among bird folks.


----------

